# ****PICS!**** IONIC DYNAMICS Body Kit (Rear & Sides)w/Stillen Front Lip! w/MY HOW-TO



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

*****PICS!**** IONIC DYNAMICS Body Kit (Rear & Sides)w/Stillen Front Lip! w/MY HOW-TO*

I installed the IONIC DYNAMICS Body Kit Side Skirts and Two-Piece Rear Valance. I already had the STILLEN Front Lip.

First of all I would like to say I’m very, very pleased w/the quality and engineering of the IONIC DYNAMICS kit pieces, to be fiberglass they are of excellent quality, thickness, and overall fitment. I chose this kit because of the very economical price and the “sharp” angle of the kit really compliments my Mitsubishi Galant GTZ Trunk Spoiler. My Maxima is not lowered so I do not ever have to worry about scraping it on anything. The Stillen kit still looks really good but “everyone” has the Stillen kit. Greg from CustomMaxima.com called me about doing the Skyline body kit and dual exhaust for his upcoming ad but I kindly declined because I would have had to drive my car 16 hours from Georgia to Connecticut to get the and the kit is too aggressive for me. And with any aftermarket body kit front bumper replacement you can only use the top billet grill you cannot use the bottom billet grill. And I have both top and bottom billet grills and I really like the look of my front end w/the Stillen front lip. The Sarona is a nice kit too but w/so many quality control, and fitment problems I went away from it. Also I have read many bad posts/threads about the bad fitment and quality of the Skyline kit and the Sarona kit. I have not seen any bad posts about the Ionic Dynamics kit as far as quality of the fiberglass or fitment. I have seen many posts on how most people don’t like the design and how it looks. In my opinion out of all the kits the IONIC DYNAMICS kit is the right compliment to the Maxima besides the Stillen or Sarona kit if you are going for the “smooth” not-to-aggressive-look and at it’s economical price and “ease” of installation it is hard to beat. Also these skirts are wider and extend down the body of the car more than the Stillen kit which to me gives the Maxima more “wide-body” appeal. IONIC DYNAMICS now has a Full body Kit at a very reasonable price-front lip, side skirts, and your choice of the two piece rear or one piece wrap around rear valance pieces as they used to only make the side skirts and rear valance. 

It is very nice to see Maximas getting some much needed aftermarket support like more choices in body kits, carbon fiber hoods, wings, cat-back exhausts, coilovers, dash kits, turbo, intakes, altezzas, tail lenses, big brake kits, air-bag set-ups, y-pipes, and other mods in the future. The install was very straight forward. I did not have to sand, shave or re-modify any of the pieces they all bolted on perfect. A local paint and body shop painted my pieces for FREE! all I had to do was supply the paint.









For More Pics Go Here!
http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods

And for the small number of people who want to know what a STILLEN Front Lip and Rear Lip Pieces ONLY looks like here is a side pic.
http://www.nissanx.net/gall/alb/Pics-Mods/sidereaonlygood.jpg

MY HOW-TO INSTALL THE IONIC DYNAMICS BODY KIT

NOTE: To any of you who do not have a full body kit yet and you are planning on getting one please go ahead and get a full kit whatever style you choose. I made the “mistake” of just getting the front lip only and rolling around w/it for two years. Go ahead and get the full kit. If you don’t have enough money for the whole kit save up until you have the money. Don’t buy a lip hear or there and a bumper here or there. If you do buy individual pieces don’t put them on the car until you have them all. A car “needs” a full kit a front lip/bumper only looks ok for awhile. I understand now what it means to have a full body kit!

-Will 

BTW!-Jose thank you very much! You da man!

I also added pics of my interior, my factory black armrest was worn out from me riding around w/my elbow on it from driving so my local upholstery shop stitched me a gray leather insert for $20.00 insert and my two-tone seat covers


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks nice,
I want those skirts for my sisters SE. If only I could convince her...

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. Keep it up.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Looks nice,
> I want those skirts for my sisters SE. If only I could convince her...
> 
> Seth *


talk her into it..... 


show her my car,


what color is hers?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

pimp looking ride man.. definately lovin it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

-what color-

Black with the oem spoiler.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY nice...the sides are as perfect as they can possibly be....but what about the rear---show us that ASS......lol


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *VERY nice...the sides are as perfect as they can possibly be....but what about the rear---show us that ASS......lol *





I added digital pics today more shots and both of my tv's on

front movie rear playstation...

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Perfect dogg, not too much, not too little.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nice maxima


----------

